# Coffee Berry Coffee - The Healthiest Coffee in the World.



## CoffeeBerryGuy (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok so I just found out about a month ago about Coffee Berries. I am not sure how many of you guys have ever heard about where coffee actually comes from, but it comes from a fruit that literally has the most and the most powerful antioxidents in the world. The problem was the fruit was extremely perishable. Could not do anything with the fruit out of Columbia, it rotted almost immediately. Well 5 years after their discovery was last year. They finally found a way to preserve and incorporate into drinks. Mainly coffee (what else?!) and a dietary supplement drink for non coffee drinkers. The coffee and the dietary drink literally are PACKED with super antioxidents. I just tasted the coffee this week and its awesome. So here I am. I needed to taste this stuff before I commented on it. Sozo pulls only from Columbia and patented the drink process, which I thought was cool so I signed up as a distributor. But I got my friends buying some on the site too. Every coffee drinker in the planet needs this stuff, it is a BOMB of antioxidents. The actual bean is Arabica Caturra.

The numbers are ridiculous for this fruit. Mostly when I talk about I saw....Just Google it. The biggest eye opener I saw was 625 Grams of Blueberries = 1 Gram of Coffee Berry. Seriously I thought that was a lie. Its not. The blueberry got nothing on the coffee berry!!! So here it is guys, the next "big" thing to hit our markets in the next year. No kidding. If you want to try it you cant buy it in stores yet. Sozo has exclusive rights and they are not budging yet!! lol Online only. My coffee came in 4 days...so thats good.

Tell me what you guys think of this!!!!

We have the Industry news at SozoHealthandWealth.com and HealthiestCoffeeintheworld.com . Those are the pages for people looking to sell for the company. I am already a seller. But I drink it now because it rocks!!! You guys need to watch the video on the people who pick the fruit. LOL they are the healhiest SOB's you have ever seen at 80 years old !!

Listen guys, the coffee is legit. I wish I could hand out samples online. I drink it every morning now. The taste is out of this world.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

> Tell me what you guys think of this!!!!


I'm really not sure what this product is doing on a coffee forum. It isn't coffee. Please don't call it coffee. To be honest it sounds like the sort of bollocks gimmick you'd get a dim bimbo trying to flog at 3am on a shopping channel you stumbled upon by pressing the wrong button on the remote, and I'm sorry to say that some of the things you say don't really stack up. I'm out.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks suspiciously like a pyramid marketing scheme to me..................hmmmm!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> I'm really not sure what this product is doing on a coffee forum. It isn't coffee. Please don't call it coffee. To be honest it sounds like the sort of bollocks gimmick you'd get a dim bimbo trying to flog at 3am on a shopping channel you stumbled upon by pressing the wrong button on the remote, and I'm sorry to say that some of the things you say don't really stack up. I'm out.


Spot on Mike, could not have put it better!


----------

